# Painting on a Kayak ?



## Pomeroy (Dec 13, 2009)

Has anyone used a spray paint on thier Kayak ? I've bought a new Ascend DS12 & it is great, but the color ( as much as I like it ) is a dark burgandy/light red color...I'm concerned when I'm out on larger bodies of water with boats I may not be seen, I have a saftey flag for it, but just looking for a little more. I considered painting a section of the front & rear a bright orange or red, I wondered how the paint would adhere? I've just tried a spot on my old sit on top, but looking for others opinions. Any help is greatly apprieciated.
Thanks,
Bruce


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Head over to Kayak Bass Fishing and check out w2n's tiger striped Pungo.
Wade's bad to the bone Pungo


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

> GaMntSurffisher :
> ...on larger bodies of water with boats I may not be seen, I have a saftey flag for it, but just looking for a little more .


Consider SOLAS tape ( highly reflective - night or day) on your paddles. You can be seen as much as a mile and a half by just a casual observer.
There is also SOLAS cloth tape which can be sewn onto the front and back of your life preserver
Also , if you have an anchor trolley , there are reflective ropes with bits of mylar impregnated into the rope that can be seen at quite a distance.

The SOLAS will be reflected by both sunlight and by moonlight.

Fishwander


----------



## Pomeroy (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks for the help, that painted kayak was awsome...may be a project this winter. I will check out the tape tommarrow
Bruce


----------

